# A film that magically appears in a toilet.



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone ever run across this?









It is a light film the is only noticed in the morning. But not every morning and not any kind of normal time frame. Appearing one morning but not the next and may not show up for another day or two.
It has a greasy kinda texture to it. 
I was hesitant to mention this part as i think it is seperate but... this film appears in an area where we have a smell problem. But it doesn't smell itself. Additionally, it has been reported that out of the three seperate areas that have a smell issue this only appears in two of the areas. The third area has yet to show any signs of this film.
As much as i appreciate everyones ideas... please reframe from stating ideas. I am hoping to here from guys who have actually witnessed this or other issues like it. I can chase rabbits by myself all day long.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea... Their swamp water needs treatment...:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Do they get water from a well? Cause if they do and have a softener check the regen cycle that can explain the color every other morning, how do I know this? Because sometimes during regeneration sediments and such can get stirred up in the softener. This only applies if all the fixtures are having this water discoloration problem. More then likely if it's the softener. It's a garrenteed repack also does the color go away when the fixture is used first thing in morning?

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Do they get water from a well? Cause if they do and have a softener check the regen cycle that can explain the color every other morning, how do I know this? Because sometimes during regeneration sediments and such can get stirred up in the softener. This only applies if all the fixtures are having this water discoloration problem. More then likely if it's the softener. It's a garrenteed repack also does the color go away when the fixture is used first thing in morning?
> 
> it takes a plumber to make a plumber


If the toilet doesn't get flushed then there is no way for sediment to get in from the regen cycle... Have you checked the main drain? It could be blocked up and filling greasy water into the toilet bowl.. Could explain the smell also.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> If the toilet doesn't get flushed then there is no way for sediment to get in from the regen cycle... Have you checked the main drain? It could be blocked up and filling greasy water into the toilet bowl.. Could explain the smell also.


That's true, about the usage of the wc unless it's runs a little but that would be noticeable, just to be on the safe side check to see what the color of the water Is in the tank

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Well water?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Could be a deteriorating flapper, the discs inside of certain flush valves, 


If it's a private water system either a cistern that hasn't been cleaned properly or a deteriorating membrane in the precharged bladder tank.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rvaughnp said:


> Anyone ever run across this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is the septic tank full and slowly backing up into the fixture closest to the outfall?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

someone is getting up in the middle of the night
and sneaking in there to take a piss....and not flushing 

close the lid on the bowl and tape down the lid tonight with peice of tape on the corner .....if the seal is broken in
the morning , you caught them....or if you live alone then you are sleep walking.:laughing::laughing:


its either that or its *biological iron* ... 
you might want to look
inside the tank and see how slimey and nasty it is in there...

you might want to bleach your well..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> its *biological iron* ...
> you might want to look
> inside the tank and see how slimey and nasty it is in there...
> 
> you might want to bleach your well..


Zackly what I thought....
The damn swamp water needs treatment....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

The first thing I thought when I saw the title was: 

'Uh-oh, Michael Moore must have a new movie out.'


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> someone is getting up in the middle of the night
> and sneaking in there to take a piss....and not flushing
> 
> close the lid on the bowl and tape down the lid tonight with peice of tape on the corner .....if the seal is broken in
> ...


I ve seen gunk build up in softners that was almost like biological iron but it had sediment and other particulant mixed into it, it would make the ho gag when we showed them this.

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I would look for an in line pre filter on the domestic water with water treatment to the well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think there are several films that should end up in the toilet.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I think there are several films that should end up in the toilet.


I would start with this "film"...An _Inconvenient Truth_


----------



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

Public water and sewer. No blockage as it would come up the floor drain(s).
If it where the softener it would affect other commodes on the system. 
Someone mentioned that it could be a bad diaphram, maybe a bad batch of rubber. I will be changing the one that i took the picture of Monday and see what happens.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I still think you should look at septic issues.

Water will always take the path of least resistance.

Pushing itself up the trap of a water closet instead of the hair/tallow clogged traps of showers or bath tubs is the path of least resistance.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree with shins, have you looked inside of the tank on the wc to see if there is any mineral build up or other build up, atleast at this point we can rule out a water supply issue


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

toilet supply hose deterioration ?

used to have a brand of supply hoses, (Aqua flow or something like that)
that would leave black residue when the innards broke down,
clutching at straws, but I don't think anyone mentioned it

is this a two piece toilet ?
check the tank to bowl gasket , 
check the flush valve gasket 
check the tank to bowl hardware set

try using inline charcoal filter at toilet if all else fails


----------



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

No offfense to you guys supporting a septic issue... but its on a public sewer as stated earlier.
It is a flush valve type commode.
It's in a large muliti restroom church that was build ground up two years ago. This is in the mens restroom. The women’s restroom that is next door will also get the film, but not necessarily on the same day.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rvaughnp said:


> ...It's in a large muliti restroom church that was build ground up two years ago. This is in the mens restroom. The women’s restroom that is next door will also get the film, but not necessarily on the same day.


The darnedest details make a difference.

Who is the janitor? Do they spray cleaners or deodorizers in the toilets?

Many people that do janitorial work leave the cleaner in the bowl on purpose.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> The darnedest details make a difference.
> 
> Who is the janitor? Do they spray cleaners or deodorizers in the toilets?
> 
> Many people that do janitorial work leave the cleaner in the bowl on purpose.


I was kinda thinking about the deorderizers to.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't rule out iron reducing bacteria just yet even with municipal water supply and it occurring on a limited number of fixtures. The symptoms of appearance or, odors from bacteria can often be limited to certain fixtures depending on where the bacterial colonies are present despite water conditions that are present in the water supply to all fixtures that are ideal for bacteria growth.

Some areas of this country do supply water (Foul Swill) that barely meets standards or, at long distances fron the treatment chemical application site may be deficient in those chemicals.

It may be time to whip out the Hach Test Kit and see what you have....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

rvaughnp said:


> No offfense to you guys supporting a septic issue... but its on a public sewer as stated earlier.
> It is a flush valve type commode.
> It's in a large muliti restroom church that was build ground up two years ago. This is in the mens restroom. The women’s restroom that is next door will also get the film, but not necessarily on the same day.


Did y'all plumb it originally? Are these the only 2 fixtures doing this?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I wouldn't rule out iron reducing bacteria just yet even with municipal water supply and it occurring on a limited number of fixtures. The symptoms of appearance or, odors from bacteria can often be limited to certain fixtures depending on where the bacterial colonies are present despite water conditions that are present in the water supply to all fixtures that are ideal for bacteria growth.
> 
> Some areas of this country do supply water (Foul Swill) that barely meets standards or, at long distances fron the treatment chemical application site may be deficient in those chemicals.
> 
> It may be time to whip out the Hach Test Kit and see what you have....


The church could be at the end of a dead end main Also that could explain the lack of disinfectant chems.


----------

